# .



## youfutubeyoufutube (May 13, 2021)

.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

You need to get a hose and cool them down when they are kissing for too long.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Why are you trying to interject yourself into your mom's sex life?


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

It doesn't sound like she's suffering. Are you sure it's kissing?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Sfort said:


> Are you sure it's kissing?


I believe it's a euphemism for something else?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

wow talk about some serious chapped lips from all that continuous kissing. i don't think they make enough lip blam for that


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Lostinthought61 said:


> wow talk about some serious chapped lips from all that continuous kissing. i don't think they make enough lip blam for that


what lips are you talking about?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

In Absentia said:


> what lips are you talking about?


our lips are sealed...is that how the song goes by the Go-go's


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

youfutubeyoufutube said:


> They are both in their late 30s and her partner's son is around the same age as myself.


Late 30's "single moms by choice" who have adult kids?


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

rockon said:


> Why are you trying to interject yourself into your mom's sex life?


OP stated his mom and her partner moved in with him and now keep him up all night due to their “heavy kissing”. I wouldn’t call that interjecting.


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

OP - you need to set ground rules for your guests. Your mother needs to be respectful and not shove her sex life in your face. That alone is weird and crosses boundaries IMO.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Why are trying to make love sound pathological? 

That is not an addiction. That is scoring!!! 😃


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

That doesn’t sound like sex addiction so I wouldn’t worry about it

The noises you heard all night through the walls wasn’t kissing

You need to get your own place


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bobert said:


> Late 30's "single moms by choice" who have adult kids?


I know a woman was was a grandmother at age 30. So anything is possible.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

If your Mom is 30 how old are you exactly?


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

yeah, ok. interesting first post.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL @ thread

That is all  lol


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

sokillme said:


> If your Mom is 30 how old are you exactly?


Actually, he said "late 30s" so presuming she gave birth at 19 and is now 39 he would be 20 or thereabouts.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

At this point it seems fairly safe to say that OP isn’t coming back, and we all just wasted a collective 3 1/2 minutes of our lives on this silly distraction. But it was kind of entertaining for the first 2 of those minutes


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Your mother shouldn’t be exposing you to this, and needs to ensure you can’t hear or see any sexual activity. 

Im a little worried to be honest, none of this sounds normal.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You should get one of those white noise machines off Amazon so you can't hear everything. I know it's disconcerting, but don't worry about their sex lives. It's no big deal except you're having to listen to it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Can I have her phone number ?


----------

